# Recommendations for a mei-tai pattern...



## TypicalSituation (Jan 18, 2006)

So, I love my wrap... but in town it is a major pita. So, I am thinking that a mei-tai would be easier for town trips (and maybe even fit in my diaper bag)? I have a ton of pouch slings I have made, but I really like having her weight evened out (even though she is only 20 lbs). So, the mei-tai sounds like a perfect solution. I want to sew it. What (free) pattern do you recommend? I don't care if it has a pocket or not (though it would be cool) and I will mostly be using it for back carry.b TIA!


----------



## bethwl (May 10, 2003)

www.sleepingbaby.net has great DIY instructions for all types of carriers. Check out the DIY forum at thebabywearer.com for help and to ask questions while doing your project.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

I have used these directions and also the ones on Emmas Sewing (see link below JanAndrea's Asian Baby Carrier). I kind of looked at what other people were doing (pockets, wider straps, etc) and picked what I liked. It's a pretty simple concept: a rectangle with shorter straps around the waist and longer straps for the arms. Good luck!

http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/#abc


----------



## TypicalSituation (Jan 18, 2006)

I think I am gonna try the Frankencozy because of the straps. I have a bit of a back problem and I love how my wrap straps kinda even things out. Thanks ladies.


----------

